# tig-isa



## Qcumber

I know _tig-isá_ means "one each". Yet, I have difficulty understanding the following sentence.

*Tig-isá't kalahátì kitá.*
My tries:
1) One and a half each. [Only two persons are involved.]
2) One half each. [ditto]


----------



## kios_01

*"Tig-isá't kalahátì kitá."?*

I don't understand this one.

But if you are trying to say...
*We (inclusive) get one and a half each.*
then you can say...
= *Tig-isá't kalahátì táyo.*


Now if you are trying to say...
*We (inclusive) get one-half each.*
then you can say...
= *Tig-kalahátì táyo.*


"Kita" is only used [subject-1st person,singular]+[object-2nd person,singular].

Ex.
Mahál kitá.
= I love you.

Pupuntahán kitá.
= I will come to you.


----------



## Qcumber

kios_01 said:


> *"Tig-isá't kalahátì kitá."?*
> 
> I don't understand this one.
> 
> But if you are trying to say...
> *We (inclusive) get one and a half each.*
> then you can say...
> = *Tig-isá't kalahátì táyo.*
> 
> 
> Now if you are trying to say...
> *We (inclusive) get one-half each.*
> then you can say...
> = *Tig-kalahátì táyo.*


 
I found this sentence in a 1929 novel. This is the passage it is taken from.
"Gaanong puhunan ang kailangang ipagsimula?"
"Gawin nating tatlong daan libo. Tig-isa't kalahati kita."

My question was not about _kitá_. All the same, thanks a lot for the information. It is clear _kitá_ "you and me" has disappeared from current usage.


----------



## mataripis

O, it is old Tagalog, .  Gaanong Puhunan ang kailangang ipagsimula?  Gawin nating tatlong daang libo, Tig-isa at kalahati kita.   In my version,  Gaano ang kailangan na panimulang puhunan?  Gawain nating Tatlong Daang libo at maghati kita. ( How much starting fund do we need? Ok let's make it 300,000 and half of it each one of us.)


----------



## confusednikki=)

I agree with mataripis.In our province (bulacan), we use "kita" like how we use "tayo".


----------



## joeve09

confusednikki=) said:


> I agree with mataripis.In our province (bulacan), we use "kita" like how we use "tayo".



I agree too!


----------



## rempress

I agree too. 'Kita' is used between two persons ONLY while 'tayo' can be used between 2 persons or more.


----------

